# kindersitz an sattelstange ?????



## gigi (14. Juli 2006)

hallo

habe vor mir ein tourenfully zu besorgen , jetzt gibt es nur ein problem es sollte ein kindersitz dranpassen, da da bei sehr vielen modellen nicht geht , habe ich an eine montage an die sattelstütze gedacht. jetzt meine fragen

1. geht das ?
2. was für fullys gibt es wo man den kindersitz am rahmen befestigen kann ?
3. ist es sinnvoll einen kindersitz mit einem fully zu kreuzen ?


----------



## marcela (14. Juli 2006)

gigi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 1. geht das ?
> 2. was für fullys gibt es wo man den kindersitz am rahmen befestigen kann ?
> 3. ist es sinnvoll einen kindersitz mit einem fully zu kreuzen ?


1. Irgendwie würde das da schon rangehen, der Sitz ist dann aber viel zu hoch
2. hab ich vereinzelt schon gesehen
3. ich würde da unbedingt die Hände von lassen. Einerseits wird die Federunmg überlastet, anders ist das normale Rad mit Kindersitz schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, das wird ne ganz wacklige Fuhre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (14. Juli 2006)

mal davon abgesehen, dass die arme sattelstütze schon schwer zu tun hat 
lieber n anderes rad mit richtigen gepäckträger und anständigem sitz


----------



## Ani (14. Juli 2006)

Hiho,
ich denke mal bei nem Fully könnte der Kindersitz da schon ziemlich rumwippen was wohl eher nicht so ideal ist.
Außerdem ist das auch so eine Sache mit dem Gewicht, in der neusten MountainBike (08/06) steht zu Gepäckträgern an der Sattelstütze, dass diese meist nur bis unter 10 kilo zugelassen sind und Leichtbau-Alusattelstützen, sowie Carbonsattelstützen generell nicht für die Montage geeignet sind.


----------



## Riemen (14. Juli 2006)

Um was fürn Kind geht es denn überhaupt (Gewicht) und was wiegt der Papa?
Die Haltbarkeit sollt doch kein Problem darstellen. Dann nimmt man eben nicht das dünnste Leichtbauteil, sondern was Robustes und gut is. Sone Sattelstütze is meist zugelassen, bis 120 Kilo o.Ä.. Bei z.B. nem 80 Kilo-Fahrer is also noch viel Platz nach oben.
Das Rummwippen stellt doch auch kein Problem dar. Ich fahr zB. im Winter problemlos mit meinem 5-Kilo-Bleiakku am Sattel durch die Gegend (OK, n Kind is etwas schwerer, macht aber nix). Is doch kein Stress, vor einer Ausfahrt mit Kind etwas mehr Luft in den Dämpfer zu pumpen. N Gutes Fully mit ordentlicher Kinematik sollt auch 10-20 Kilo mehr noch probemlos dämpfen können.
Die andere Frage is, ob es robuste Kindersitze mit nem Halterungssystem für die Sattelstütze überhaupt gibt... da kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Ani (16. Juli 2006)

also maximalgewicht - fahrergewicht kannst du denke ich aber mal nicht rechnen @ riemen. auch wenn ich kein physik studiert habe gehe ich doch mal stark davon aus, dass es halt schon ein unterschied ist ob man die zusätzlichen kilo "auf den fahrer" draufrechnen würde die dann also von oben drücken, oder ob sie an einen träger angebracht sind der im knappen 90grad winkel nach hinten wegsteht. das wird ja auch der grund sein, wieso carbonstützten schonmal ausgeschlossen sind, die können ja auch schwere fahrer tragen, kommen aber mit der kerbwirkung nach hinten nicht zurecht. 

aber bevor man da jetzt rumrätselt sollte man gucken ob es kindersitze für die sattelstütze überhaupt gibt. wenn nicht: wir schon seinen grund haben, wenn doch: dann wirds wohl auch halten. schließlich ist in deutschland alles erst zig mal getestet bevors freigegeben wird.


----------



## marcela (17. Juli 2006)

Ein paar Kilo mehr oder weniger sind nicht das Problem sondern der Hebelarm und die Dynamik. Statisch ist es völlig unkritisch, dynamisch schon!
Ein ruhig sitzendes 12-Kilo-Kind am Rahmen ist etwas anderes als ein Kind, das sich während der Fahrt bewegt an der Sattelstütze. Der Rahmen ist auf Verwindungen eingestellt, ist mehr oder weniger dreieckig ohne Federung - damit stabil im statischen Sinne. Die Sattelstütze ist auf achsiale Belastung ausgelegt, nur minimal auf Biegung - und genau das würde bei einem Kindersitz gegeben sein - ich kann nur sagen: Finger weg!
Durch das Wippen auf einem gefederten Rad kommen dynamische Zusatzkräfte auf, die bergab in einer Bodenwelle bei 30 km/h leicht das 5-fache erreichen können, das erreicht jeder Sonntagsradler! Die damit geschätzten 60 Kilo Biegekraft hält keine Sattelstütze. Wenn ein Statiker mitliest: ich weiß, daß das Nm und Hebelarm sind, ich will es nur allgemeinverständlich schreiben!
Mit dem Kind auf dem Rad würde ich niemals irgendwelche Experimente wagen, selbst wenn das alles halten würde, wird das Kind unnötigerweise umhergeschaukelt und wenn nicht angeschnallt, abgeworfen. Die Kindersitze wippen am Rahmen schon sehr stark, sie sind für das Kind genug gefedert.


----------



## FloII (17. Juli 2006)

gigi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> habe vor mir ein tourenfully zu besorgen , jetzt gibt es nur ein problem es sollte ein kindersitz dranpassen, da da bei sehr vielen modellen nicht geht , habe ich an eine montage an die sattelstütze gedacht. jetzt meine fragen
> 1. geht das ?



Wenn Du Dein Kind liebst, dann geht das nicht. Die Sattelstütze ist nicht für solche Lasten am langen Hebel gemacht. Ich mag mir lieber nicht vorstellen wo und wie das Kind landet, wenn die Sattelstütze bricht.


----------



## Scapin (17. Juli 2006)

Kann FLOII nur zustimmen. Ist Wahnsinn, was du da ansprichst. Mein Sohn wog mit 3 Jahren bereits 20kg und ich hab den Römer dann nicht mehr benutzt. Vorher ging es aber problemlos am alten Spezialiced Ground Control, da allerdings am Sitzrohr. Der Rahmen war auch noch nicht so dünn wie die heutigen. Würde für sowas ein Stahl-Hardtail nutzen, sonst nichts. 
Stell dir mal vor irgendwas bricht, nicht auszudenken!!
Im Gelände oder auf Schotter sowiso nie mit einem Sitz. Dann höchstens mit einem guten Anhänger. 
Man muss sich dann aber fragen, wem sowas Spaß macht. Ich möchte im Gelände nicht in irgendeinem Anhänger sitzen und hin- und her geschüttelt werden. Hab jedenfalls dies mit meinem kleinen nie getan.
Ausflüge (kurze) im Sitz o.k., aber mehr nicht. 
Ist aber nur meine Meinung, hab diesbezüglich schon so einige seltsame Diskussionen mit Kollegen / Bike Partnern geführt.
Scapin


----------



## El Papa (17. Juli 2006)

Hai, es gibt schon Fullys, wo sowas passt. Die Sattelstütze ist tabu. Man muss sich eben einen Rahmen suche, wo die Montage möglich ist. Das Thema hatten wir schonmal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177483&highlight=kindersitz


----------



## FloII (18. Juli 2006)

Scapin schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gelände oder auf Schotter sowiso nie mit einem Sitz. Dann höchstens mit einem guten Anhänger.
> Man muss sich dann aber fragen, wem sowas Spaß macht. Ich möchte im Gelände nicht in irgendeinem Anhänger sitzen und hin- und her geschüttelt werden. Hab jedenfalls dies mit meinem kleinen nie getan.



Da muß ich Dir aber widersprechen. Bei den ganzen Horrormeldungen über die Belastungen durch Stöße in Kinderanhängern wird immer wieder übersehen, daß es sehr wohl gut gefederte Anhänger gibt, die den Stößen die gefährlichen und unangenehmen Spitzen nimmt.
Unsere Kleine fand überigens den (gefederten) Anhänger nur solange sch....., bis ich über die erste Bodenwelle fuhr, dann ging das Gegacker los.

Sind natürlich große Steine oder andere Hindernisse im Weg, hat es noch keinem geschadet, davor abzubremsen.

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

